# I have lost my spark



## Blaydon (Feb 18, 2010)

_ Hi Folks. I have a problem with an old one but a goodie. I have a Kontiki 640 - 1996 on a Ducato 2.5 td. 
All is well but.... The spark has stopped for the fridge and cooker. Looking at the wiring diagram, it says the wiring also links the carver water heater - well that works. All the fuses in the rack are fine. Any clues? 
The gear box is also a bit clunky in third so I guess I need to change it. If anyone has words of advice before I start to look on ebay for a second hand one - please drop me a line :roll:_


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, I also had a Kontiki 640 also 1996 but a peugot td engine, it was an excellent motor caravan but things started to go wrong a few years ago and found myself spending a bit of money on her. Eventually I traded her in and bought another motor caravan.I am glad I did because I got good a good dealat the time.

Wish you luck.

Joe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Blaydon said:


> _ Hi Folks. I have a problem with an old one but a goodie. I have a Kontiki 640 - 1996 on a Ducato 2.5 td.
> All is well but.... The spark has stopped for the fridge and cooker. Looking at the wiring diagram, it says the wiring also links the carver water heater - well that works. All the fuses in the rack are fine. Any clues?
> The gear box is also a bit clunky in third so I guess I need to change it. If anyone has words of advice before I start to look on ebay for a second hand one - please drop me a line :roll:_


_

Find philthefridge on here and PM him re the spark, it'll save you far more than the tenner to join us, but I think it's most likely the igniter or the switch Phil can get you one.

Kev._


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Do the gearboxes on 2.5's have the same water leaking in issues as 1.9's do?

If so, you may find the oil has now emulsified and needs changing.

This was my 1.9D Citroen at 65,000 miles


----------

